# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  The New Normal Of 3D Printers in Schools - MakerBot CEO Experiences it First Hand

## Brian_Krassenstein

MakerBot CEO Jonathan Jaglom is demonstrating exactly what most of us suspected: the younger generations really are more inclined to learn the ins and outs of new technology faster and more easily, as it is simply what they are used to. As he traveled the US visiting universities, high schools, and also corporations and other entities geared toward 3D printing enterprises, Jaglom had an eye-opening experience. What he came away with was that the young people going to school in the US have a general facility for the technology of 3D printing and simply see it--along with other high-tech innovations--as normal. Read about Jaglom's experiences in the full article: http://3dprint.com/77212/makerbot-ceo-new-normal/


Below is a photo of students at Brooklyn Technical High School working with their MakerBot Replicator 3D printer:

----------

